# Pier Fishing for Steelhead



## Brandaman (Dec 5, 2004)

One of my dad's "friends" took me out to the pier I believe it was at St. Joe to fish for Steelheads. We hooked one and got it in close and I was in charge of the net. Apparently I didn't have it in the water soon enough so when I put it in, he said it made the fish shoot off and we lost him. Anyways, he hasn't taken me since and when my grandpa came back from his Alaskan Cruise with pictures of the salmon he'd caught, I decided I really would like to try to catch my first steelhead/salmon/large fish. So, without a boat I was wondering if you guys could give me some tips on what time of year/what time of day/what type of gear to use. Keep in mind that I'll be fishing off the pier so I don't know if some parts of the year it is harder or easier to catch them from there. I've been trying to piece together lots of information from posts throughout the boards but would like some information more specific to the St. Joe area. I'm at school at Michigan State so I'm thinking that's the closest place. Thanks for any advice you guys can offer,
Brandon


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Some steelies are in the rivers right now and will be until probably the end of April. If you can get to a good trib, or find a river which holds steelies you stand a good chance of hooking into some fish.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> I was in charge of the net. Apparently I didn't have it in the water soon enough so when I put it in, he said it made the fish shoot off and we lost him. Anyways, he hasn't taken me since


Had to chuckle when I saw that......lots of things can make a fish shoot off, the net, the pier, the boat, seeing people, a change in attitude on the part of the fish...................though not said, my bet is according to your Dad's friend, losing that fish was your fault. Personally I hope you don't hear from him, not the kind of guy that lends towards just having a good day fishing.

I think you could solve most of your problems by going to the St. Joe river outing in Feb, would put you on fish (hopefully), and you would get some first hand experience at techniques and tackle.

Depending/ you could get some experience at walking spawn, bouncing spawn and depending on circumstances mayebe even hit the pier, all in one weekend.


----------



## Brandaman (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, he seemed kind of upset with me as it was his first shot at a steelhead as well and I think he blamed me for blowing it. Made for a very awkward rest of the day.

I was looking into that outing in February and it sounded like fun. It sounds like a lot of you guys already know each other so I might be the noobie but it'd be worth a shot.


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Shake it off Brandaman. Sounds like your buddies old man didn't do a very good job telling you how to net that fish. Everyone looses fish at one time or another. If your buddies dad had high expections, he should have told you what they were before he lost his cool.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Brandaman said:


> Yeah, he seemed kind of upset with me as *it was his first shot at a steelhead as well *and I think he blamed me for blowing it. Made for a very awkward rest of the day.
> 
> I was looking into that outing in February and it sounded like fun. It sounds like a lot of you guys already know each other so I might be the noobie but it'd be worth a shot.


Brandaman, the words in bold sum it all up. If it was his first shot also, how can either of you be certain? Honestly, it's just all part of the game. It's just as important as to how you set the fish up for the net as it is for the net man to know when to go for it. As long as you learned from the experience, than it was still a good day of fishing. 

Make it to the outing and you will see what it is all about.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pier fishing is awesome. I like it as much as in the boat. Once shore temps drop to 45 degrees around mid Oct. the steelhead are in full swing around the beach and piers. While theres masses of crowds, getting to a spot on the beach and pier means getting there sometimes at 3am. Yes........3 am. If you have the right wind direction, the harder she blows the better. My first trip on the pier was a experience I will never forget. Having the right attitude will help. It can be a waiting game at times. Especially when you are waiting for the wind to be just right and wave action to build.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sucks that the old boy lost his first Steelhead at the net, but if the net didn't touch the line, I see no fault. In fact the very best part of Steelhead fishing for me, is when they take off and peel a bunch of line off my reel. That is why I paid good money for my reels, and why I paid good money for my nice graphite rods. Getting spooled is a special kind of rush everyone should experience once in awhile. 

As for netting Steelhead, they should always be led into the net head-first. That is just the only good way to get them netted. Chasing a fish from behind with a net is iffy at best. 
Just put the net into the water, with the opening pointed at the fish, and the net just a few inches into the water. Then the person with the fish on should hold its head up at the surface, and slide it into the net. It is an easy thing to do, but not if you are unfamiliar with the procedure. 

Tell Old Boy that losing Steelhead is part of the game, and ask him if YOU can take HIM back out for another shot at it. And tell him to loosen his drag just a bit, and put new line on his reel, so he can control the next fish when it makes its final bid for freedom. And remind him that netting a fish is much easier than trying to hoist them to the top of the pier.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

You every think he is just messing with your head? Hes thinking :lol: inside.Dish it back to him.Next time you go out and you net 1 for him.Tell him its about time you learned how to bring a fish in right .Ill bet he get a kick out of it,Mich


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Brandaman said:


> I was looking into that outing in February and it sounded like fun. It sounds like a lot of *you guys already know each other so I might be the noobie but it'd be worth a shot*.


Don't worry about the guys knowing each other. If you are willing to join in and become a part of the group those fellas will make you feel right at home. Be prepared for bantering back and forth and a lot of stories.

I've met of these gentlemen and even some of their ladies on many occasions. They are first class sportsmen and women and you'll be a much better person and perhaps angler for getting involved with them.

You will NOT be a nobody, trust me.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Brandaman said:


> Yeah, he seemed kind of upset with me as it was his first shot at a steelhead as well and I think he blamed me for blowing it. Made for a very awkward rest of the day.


Well I wouldn't sweat it. The guy with the fish on has as some responsibility in getting a fish in the net. Besides, most of the time they ain't ready when they first surface. And you'd do more harm trying to net one that wasn't ready.
Good luck to ya!


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

If you are looking into buying a good pier beach combo get the 9 foot ugly stick spinning rod, and okuma avenger baitfeeder reel. I buy the Berkley Trilene 8 pound XL in clear in the big spool. I thinks its a 1000 yards. I respool after every weekend. When I head back out to the pier, I like to know that I done everything possible to prevent me from losing that once in a lifetime 20 pound buck. And I retie my leaders after every trip out. I use P-line 6 pound flouro. Its 8 bucks and comes in 25 meters. I'd dish out some coin for a good net. Somewheres in Dearborn I think somebody makes a net. Ranger I think.... They make ones with nice hoops and extended handles. They are the best. Longer, and stronger the better. You don't need expensive graphite rods......... The whuppin stick in 10 foot would make a fine beach rod. Try finding something that length, that action and power and still made out of fiberglass. Most guys prefer slow action for this type of fishing. A custon made rod with a progressive action in a 2 peice fly rod blank made out of graphite will cost you BIG BUCKS. And than try casting 3 ouncers with that. Or better yet, try hooking a fish with that sinker on when its very very cold. snap.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The cold has never affected my graphite rods negatively, and I have fished all of them in very cold weather. BUT, casting pyramid sinkers with them is another story.


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Try Ebay and do a search under noodle rods. Most are IM6 blanks 9 to 10 ft and fuji type guides. I used to build my own years ago, but can't put the components together for the price. Hard to beat $25 a rod. I have used them cold and have yet to break one. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Fishndude said:


> The cold has never affected my graphite rods negatively, and I have fished all of them in very cold weather. BUT, casting pyramid sinkers with them is another story.


Me neither, and we put in a few days last year and the year before where it never got above 5. And this is river fishing where you get snagged quite a bit and put a lot of pressure on the rods.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with fishndude and quest32a about cold rods.
Mine usually stay in my truck from September thru March and I fish in pretty cold temps without breaking one. I always have a good reason for breaking a rod, MY FAULT!


----------

